# Jury Duty: anyone excused because no way of getting to court?



## Swallows (30 Nov 2005)

Has anyone been called for jury service and excused because they have no way of getting to the court? I was called but had no transport to get there ( no public transport either ) I returned the summons asking if they would arrange a lift so that I could do jury service. I got a phone call saying they cannot provide transport, do not pay expenses, and I am excused. You will have gathered that this is in a country area. So now we have a situation where only people with cars, or who live within walking distance, can sit on a jury in this particular area.

I dont believe this is a fair system for Joe bloggs who finds himself up in Court because it is only a certain type of person who will be able to sit on the jury, ( a driver ) or it might be the case where a juror is in demand because he lives convenient to the court. How many times can you serve on a jury?


----------



## huskerdu (30 Nov 2005)

*Re: Jury Service*

There are many reasons why people are excused from Jury Duty and the result
is that jurys are not a reflection of society. 
When I was on Jury Duty, there was 150 people supposed to be there that
morning. Only 90 showed up. This was out of 800 calls. 

That shows how many people avoid or evade jury duty.


----------



## RainyDay (30 Nov 2005)

*Re: Jury Service*

It's also worth noting that you'll only get called for jury duty if you are on the electoral register - which even further limits the range of people called in the first place.


----------



## brodiebabe (30 Nov 2005)

*Re: Jury Service*

I have been called for Jury duty twice.  I only served once as the first time I was studying in University and so could not take the time off as I would have to miss lectures.   Even if you get placed on a jury you can be objected to by either the prosecution or the defence, this in essence means they can be selective in the types of people that get on to the jury.


----------



## JaneyL (30 Nov 2005)

*Re: Jury Service*

<message deleted. please do not post encouraging people to break the law > ajapale


----------



## bond-007 (6 Dec 2005)

*Re: Jury Service*

Also you must be an Irish citizen to be a juror. 



> Even if you get placed on a jury you can be objected to by either the prosecution or the defence, this in essence means they can be selective in the types of people that get on to the jury.



The defence get 7 free objections without cause or reason and any number after that with a good reason. The prosecution can remove any juror without cause.


----------



## Observer (6 Dec 2005)

*Re: Jury Service*



			
				bond-007 said:
			
		

> The prosecution can remove any juror without cause.


  Ummm....you sure of this?   Sounds wrong to me.....


----------



## bond-007 (6 Dec 2005)

*Re: Jury Service*



			
				Observer said:
			
		

> Ummm....you sure of this?   Sounds wrong to me.....


Yes, they can. It happened when I was called for jury duty, the prosecution objected to one of the jurors and he was removed by the judge.


----------



## Berni (7 Dec 2005)

*Re: Jury Service*

The prosecution & each defendant can challenge 7 jurors without cause

[broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (19 Feb 2011)

Related question posed today.


----------

